# fish warts? fungus?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

recently one of my congo and cardinal tetra have developed some kind of wart to the right of their mouth. its clear in colour and inside it looks like there is a little white worm almost? i really have no idea what it is or how to treat it i trided PP but that didnt really seem to do anything much. anyone have any ideas what it is?


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

pics? 

Hard to say.... could be any number of things...i'm going to guess that it's anchor worm


----------

